# Problem mit Lomboz und Tomcat



## CodeBlue (15. Nov 2005)

Hi, ich habe ein riesen Problem mit Lomboz und Tomcat.
Wenn ich ein Tomcat-Projekt erstelle und mein Servlet über
http://localhost:8080/projectname/servlet/bean.servletname aufrufe findet er das Servlet nicht. Die JSP findet er ohne Probleme auch Tomcat läuft soweit bis auf die Fehlermeldung "The Apache Portable Runtime which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path:".

Ich bin am Verzweifeln. Habe schon alle möglicehn Varianten von Eclipse, TomcatPlugins und Tomact ausprobiert und es funktioniert nicht bzw. bekam ich Tomcat garnet erst zum laufen.

Momentan benutze ich folgende Kombination:
- Lomboz 3.1 RC2 (EMF, GEF, JEM included)
- TomcatPlugin von Sysdeo v3.1.0.beta
- Tomvat 5.5.1.2

Wäre sehr Dankbar wenn jemand helfen könnte. Habe schon an allen möglichen Einstellungen probiert und weiß echt net mehr weiter.


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Nov 2005)

hast du dein Servlet überhaupt gemappt (web.xml)

der Defaultaufruf mit /servlet/Vollername funktioniert schon sehr lange nicht mehr...

BTW: das mit APR ist wahrscheinlich nur eine INFO, kein Fehler?

http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-5.5-doc/apr.html

scheint ein cooles neues Feature zu sein


----------



## CodeBlue (17. Nov 2005)

Seit wann funktioniert der Defaultaufruf nicht mehr? Also Version Tomcat?
Hab auf dem Hochschulrechner Tomcat 4.1 laufen und da funzt es noch so!?

Habe mir zwar jetzt eine web.xml gebaut, aber entweder mach ich was falsch oder es funzt trotzdem nicht!


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>
<!DOCTYPE web-app PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.3//EN" "http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-app_2_3,dtd">

<web-app>
<display-name>Sportangebot</display-name>
<description>Bla Bla</description>

<servlet>
<servlet-name>controlConroller</servlet-name>
<servlet-class>kurse.controlConroller</servlet-class>
</servlet>

<servlet-mapping>
<servlet-name>controlConroller</servlet-name>
<url-pattern>/servlet/kurse.controlConroller</url-pattern>
</servlet-mapping>
</web-app>
```

Die Class die ich aufrufen möchte liegt im WEB-INF/src und da im PAckage kurse. Meine JSP's ruf Tomcat auch ordnungsgemäss auf, nur irgendwie meine Classes nicht.


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Nov 2005)

der Defaultaufruf wurde noch in irgendeinem der 4.Xer abgeschafft

der src ordner ist wurscht

gibts die Datei /WEB-INF/classes/kurse/controlConroller?

btw: was ist ein "Conroller"?


----------



## CodeBlue (17. Nov 2005)

Ups da hab ich mich wohl verschrieben! Naja war ja auch schon spät   

Aber jetzt funzt es. Big thx!


----------

